# Hello everyone, it's lovely to meet you all.



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

I found this after someone from another forum recommended this site. Hello, it's wonderful to meet you all. I am C.Gholy, but I don't mind being called Chloe. 

I mainly got into writing when I was nine, and I'm still enjoying it. Id love to publish some works one day. I am at College doing a course in art and design. 

I mainly write fan fiction, but I've started getting on to write original stories poems and song writing as well.


----------



## WriterDude (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome, Chloe. Hope you like it here.


----------



## terrib (Sep 19, 2008)

glad to have you, chloe


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad to be part of the community.


----------



## Sir Twilight (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah, don't listen to terrib. I'm sure she personally hates you. She hates me too. (I kid you, terrib! HA HA!) Welcome, Chloe.


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

XDD

Thanks Sir Twilight


----------



## Sir Twilight (Sep 19, 2008)

No problem. Hope to seem some ARsome work from you soon!


----------



## Tiamat (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey there Chloe and welcome to WF!


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

Tiamat10 said:


> Hey there Chloe and welcome to WF!


Thanks Tiamat10


----------



## Nickie (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello to you, Chloe, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you Nickie.


----------



## Twistedtree (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you draw your sig pic? :O

Welcome to the forums


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, and no I didn't draw my signiture picture, although I did edit the banner on GIMP.


----------



## Twistedtree (Sep 20, 2008)

It's a cool picture


----------



## wacker (Sep 20, 2008)

Welcome to our humble forum. You are in the right place to get help, advice, feedback, critique and plenty of encouragement.

Wacker


----------



## C.Gholy (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Twistedtree and thanks for the welcome Wacker. I sure am in the right place.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Sep 20, 2008)

C.Gholy said:


> I found this after someone from another forum recommended this site. Hello, it's wonderful to meet you all. I am C.Gholy, but I don't mind being called Chloe.
> 
> I mainly got into writing when I was nine, and I'm still enjoying it. Id love to publish some works one day. I am at College doing a course in art and design.
> 
> I mainly write fan fiction, but I've started getting on to write original stories poems and song writing as well.


Welcome! I've already had the pleasure of reading your one song "Nights of December" and I'm about to read your other. Welcome!


----------



## Shinn (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi there and welcome.


----------

